# Summer Bash Miniture Exchange



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It is that time of year again. THe spirit of giving is in the air and it is time to help your fellow member build his army. If you would like to join PLEASE read ALL the rules.
And now a friendly message from the Heresy staff. 

Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._

*Please read the Rules!
What is the miniature exchange?:santa:*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement. I would also discourage people from sending the White Dwarf Ork Nob and Terminator as the gift because how would you feel about recieving these when someone got them for free.

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…


So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual troopers. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to so if they put that they are happy to recieve an assemble, painted model then you send it. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week and respond to any PM's sent to you.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.:security:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please send me a PM with the following information. I am going to try the pm method to make it more of surprise when the package shows up and who is sending it. 

*Username – Mailing address – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, your mailing address where you want recieve your mini's this information will be forwarded only to your Santa*.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka 
123 Choppa *st*. 
Ork town,USA 

Shipping:-anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect, what system you collect as well as things you may already have a ton of and things you need or mini's you are interested in obtaining in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Sign up starts NOW!
June 20 – list closes
June 23– folks can start shipping
August 01– all participants should have shipped their minis


How do you assign santas?
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes and PM peopel in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. 
*IMPORTANT:*
Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm guess ill be the first one to sign up on this thread(better baron?? )
oh yeah forgot to mention armies. I am trying to start up both Blood Angels and Imperial Guard but Blood angels are more priority as I already have the dex


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Probably not, if you'd read the whole thread I wouldn't be surprise if you're like the 10th person or more to sign up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Signed up. Can't wait. Space Wolves are my poison.


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

I am in. Looking forward to it.


----------



## LostIsland (May 7, 2009)

I'm in, definately looking forward to this one as I missed the last exchange

Edit: I collect Chaos Marines (Tzeentch-bent) and Salamanders, and just starting to branch towards traitor guard artillery for appoc/Iron Warriors lists


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm so very in. PM on its way.



Edit: Is it ok if we use this thread for exchange related chatter? Or is it supposed to be clutter-free so people can easily find out who's in and with what armies?


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm in k:

I collect: Dark Eldar (army I'm working on now) and CSM


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm also in.

I collect Orks, Chaos Daemons, and Space Wolves.

However, my Ork collection is already pretty solid. I already have all the Deffkoptas, Warbikes, Lootas, Burnas, Grots, and Warbosses I could ever need. Anything else is cool though. Thank you!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

PM done.

Major army is Blood Angels, but Chaos Deamons are close at heart too.

Not to mention the CSM, WH, DH lurking in the background :grin:


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Will gladly join. 40k army is Witch Hunters, but starting up a WHFB Dark Elves army, and would love some help with that.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I just signed up and I'm pretty excited about this :biggrin: !

I'm beginning to collect space wolves (space wolves infantry / razorback / rune priests / termies / fenrisian wolves / Logan) now.


----------



## lillianbuffridge (Jun 1, 2010)

Im in 
Starting a death korp army but i know there like OTT expensive so yeah


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

lillianbuffridge said:


> Im in
> Starting a death korp army but i know there like OTT expensive so yeah


 
Glad to have you want to sign up now you just need to send me your shipping information so that I can pass it along to your santa.

Thanks to everyone that is signing up. This is turning out to be a good number of people signing up for the exchange.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Sign me up.
Enjoyed all the other miniture exchanges and never been disappointed.

Army: Skaven.


----------



## Zanrian (May 31, 2010)

- PM sent? Check.
- Signed up on forum? Doing it right now.

Army/Armies: (40K) IG, SM, WH and DH. (Fantasy) Empire, Wood Elf

Looking forward to happily surprise someone in the World.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm all signed up. Looking forward to some mini exchanges. If you all don't know i play CSM and would appreciate anything. Some spawn would be appreciated as would some thousand sons. 

Woog out!


----------



## Riddlebox85 (Dec 12, 2009)

Signed up!

WH40k - Necrons!!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

im in 
i play word bearers chaos space marines in 40k
and WoC in WHFB
and im thinking of starting a BFG chaos army


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Just thought I'd bump this thread as tomorrow is the last day you can join up- I'm rather excited for this to start, I like getting surprise gifts :biggrin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

*The List*

Okay ladies and gentlemen here is the list. As always the person above your name ships to you and you ship to the person below you. The person at the bottom of the list ships to the top. If the person you are shipping to is *FLAGGED *you just wait until their gift has been recieved before shipping them their gift. 

Any problems or questions send me a message and I'll get right on it. Good luck and happy gifting.:santa:


ZODD
TALOS
ZANRIAN- *FLAGGED*
BARON SPIKEY
ARBITE
LOSTISLAND
KHORNE'S FIST
CAIN THE BATRAYER
RIDDLEBOX85- *FLAGGED*
ASCENDANT
STARBUCK
LOKI1416- *FLAGGED*
TALISAPieN
MYNAMEISGRAX
SASHA NEIN
JDWOOGIE
MORFANGDAKKA
INTEROVIVO

Alright if there are no problems get your gifts in the mail and suprise your gifty with a toy to play with and help build their army. :drinks:


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

Chaos Iron Warriors
East Coast is good


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

think you're a bit late khorneflake... sorry dude. Wait till next year.

woog out!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry khornflakes you missed this one but look for the X-mas one and we will get you in that one.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Sooo I just recently sent my surprise gift through an online retailer to you woog and it was one of the stranger conversations I've had in a while.

After giving the address of where the package is being sent the man on the phone asked for the name of the person I'm sending to...

Store: "So what name should I attach to the package?"
Me: "Jdwoogie"
Store: "Uh... ya can you repeat that sir?
Me: "That'd be Jdwoogie"
Store: "So Jd is his first and middle name and woogie is his last name?"
Me: "Ya...ya let's just go with that. Thank you!"


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

haha, you're actually a lot more accurate than you'd think. J.D Woogie is very very close. Woogie is actualy my nickname IRL. so don't feel like you lied to any government workers.

woog out!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll send my models as soon as I know Zanrian hasn't run off never to be seen again...


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Zodd, yours is on its way. 5-9 days is what I was quoted so be on the lookout next weekend.


----------



## Zanrian (May 31, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> I'll send my models as soon as I know Zanrian hasn't run off never to be seen again...


Don't worry, Baron. I just been to the post office and sent your mini's today. So you should have them this coming week. k:


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

This is better then Christmas! i got exactly what i asked for and i couldn't be happier. If i didn't need a shave i might have shown you all what a Woogie looks like but for now you'll have to live with the beard!

Thanks Sasha Nein! you rock!!! 

View attachment 6689


Woog out!


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

You're very welcome! I thought I would include the sorcerer for extra fluffy goodness. Hope they serve the Legion of Woog well!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

I appreciate it and i will make sure to use it but the Scorcerer is included in the set. I do like the one you got better though. I prefer axes to swords

woog out!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@talisapien: Sorry for the delay Talisapien, your package will be in the mail on monday morning. And because of the delay, gonna do 2-3 day delivery to make up for it. Should have it on wed/thurs!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Well good/bad news...I'm going to Cali for 1.5-2 weeks so Loki your package won't get shipped till I get back(won't be receiving mine either till I get back) sorry for the delay


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

No problem at all Starbuck, I dont mind waiting. Long as it's before the 20th of August, cause I am being deployed. Dont wanna wait a year to see what you sent! lol. Really though, it's all good. Do what you gotta do and take your time, I'll still be here.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Talos, by underground conspiracy, right now, something nasty and furry are heading your way. If i were you, i would avoid dark and damp places for a while .

Regards
Zodd.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah Loki should definantly be way before that. Turns out I'm gone only for a week. And sir +rep for you service.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking into getting Arbite something and I found out it's actually cheaper to buy from the GW UK and have it shipped to Australia than it is to buy directly from GW Australia- so when I send your package Arbite it might take a week or 2 :biggrin:


----------



## LostIsland (May 7, 2009)

Shipped it out today Khorne, hopefully will be with you in 4-10 days provided customs don't screw me over (again)


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

LostIsland said:


> Shipped it out today Khorne, hopefully will be with you in 4-10 days provided customs don't screw me over (again)


Term is finished in one week, so your stuff should be shipped by next monday, and hopefully in the land of sheep by the beginning of the week after.




Baron Spikey said:


> Looking into getting Arbite something and I found out it's actually cheaper to buy from the GW UK and have it shipped to Australia than it is to buy directly from GW Australia- so when I send your package Arbite it might take a week or 2 :biggrin:


Yeah, recently purchased a DE battalion, dreadlord on CO, and a bolt thrower through the UK. Cost me 100AUD plus shipping. A battalion here is $150. :laugh:


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@talisapien: It's sent! You should have it on wed or thurs. Hope you likes!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Recieved some chaos havocs from JDWoogie over the weekend. Thank you very much.

Time to get busy and ship my stuff out.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

IntereoVivo thanks a lot.

I have recieved a wonderfull complete untouched squad of the new

Blood Angels Death Company.

Pure win :drinks:


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

Loki Thanks for the cadians they will be perfect for a kill team im putting together, and the commisar lord is a awesome mini he will go well into my collection

thank you thank you thank you!


@ Grax - you have a package headed your way, hopefully the mail fairies will be kind


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Your welcome! Was hoping it wouldnt be "lame" to just send Cadians. That's why I put the banner in there, thought you could make a HQ out it or something. Glad you liked it though, happy gamin!


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Zodd you are a legend. Just woke up to find that Clan Skryre had left me a present in the form of a Doom Wheel !!
Thank you


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Talos, You are welcome.
I thought that a cage of rolling dead could come in handy.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Woo thanks Zanrian- He done got me a Devastator Box Set, woo!

-Arbite I'll send your's on it's way on tuesday.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Cool now that Baron Spikey has his gift. I will be sending yours Zanrian today or tomorrow.


----------



## Zanrian (May 31, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Woo thanks Zanrian- He done got me a Devastator Box Set, woo!
> 
> -Arbite I'll send your's on it's way on tuesday.


Sorry about the missing plastic wrapping, but I just had to see what was in the box myself. :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I was asked why someone in Denmark was sending me a package by my housemate, I just told them it was a gift from someone who lives in Denmark- he was not pleased with the mystery, nosy sod.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Sweet! I just got a nice box of bloodletters from talispien! Thank you!


----------



## talisapien (Jul 31, 2009)

*quietly weeps*


----------



## Zanrian (May 31, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> I was asked why someone in Denmark was sending me a package by my housemate, I just told them it was a gift from someone who lives in Denmark- he was not pleased with the mystery, nosy sod.


As long as you didn't try to tell him, that it was from your lover or something like that. :biggrin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

mynameisgrax said:


> Sweet! I just got a nice box of bloodletters from morfangdakka! Thank you!


:no: nope wasn't me it was *TALISAPieN*
that sent the bloodletters not me.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Got my stuff from Riddlebox today! From left to right we have an apothecary, a standard bearer, and the AoBR captain. Sadly the captain will have to be cannibalized, as I have a couple already, but the others will round out a command squad quite nicely!

Starbuck said I should hold on to his gift until he gets back from vacation. I'm thinking that since the package is held in reserve, on a 4+ I send it tomorrow...


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

That's a risky choice. There's always the chance you'll have to take a roll for the deepstrike mishap table....

woog out!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

LostIsland, just got that SW pack today. They will soon be promoted to Wolf Guard in honour of the epic voyage they undertook! Thanks a lot.:victory:

Cain the Betrayer, your gift is packed and ready to enter the warp first thing tomorrow morning. Hopefully you'll have it by the weekend.

EDIT: Sent this afternoon.


----------



## LostIsland (May 7, 2009)

Glad ya like em man, surprised they've turned up already tbh, post must have gotten the donkey up and running again


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

All of my thousand sons are assembled as well as both sorcerers are built as well and ready to be base coated. I can't wait till i can launch some inferno rain down upon my space wolf Nemesis. Thanks again Sasha Nein.

woog out!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry guys about all this hold up concerning me. Im 3000 miles away from home right now and cant pick up packages nor send them as my paycheck sits at home and this holiday has drained the wallet. Next week I get back at a terrible time wednesday so Thursday Loki your stuff should get shipped out. And Ascendant I will be sure to let you know, though it might be the next week:/ sorry Im typing this up real fast as I gots to get going. See everyone in a teeny bit over a week!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

No worry's Starbuck. You take care of yourself first. That comes before any minitures. I'm perfectly content to wait. Have a safe trip man!


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Lostisland: Just got back from the post office, and the stuff is on it's way.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Arbite- I was strong armed into buying gifts for some friends (stupid birthdays...it's not like they don't have another one in year's time!) so I'll send you the model(s) a week on tuesday (21st July).

I looked at the DE Battalion you got yourself and what I'm going to send should help you bulk out your army :victory:


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't worry about it, I'm going away for a week so I wouldn't be there to pick up the stuff anyway.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i got my stuff from khorns fist thanks for the chaos space marines man:good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

cain the betrayer said:


> i got my stuff from khorns fist thanks for the chaos space marines man:good:


Jeez that was quick. 2 days international post, when a birthday card I sent to 15 miles up the road took 5 days. Ah well. Glad you like them.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

IntereoVivo - Sorry for the delay but I just managed to get your Rok all loaded up and sent on its way. The shipping grots were a little slow in the whole process as the package has been loaded up and ready to go all week. Hope it is something that you need and can use.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

No worries bud. I'm in no rush.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Just got a TON of DE Warriors from morfangdakka. Thanks a bunch bud. I'll name the squads after you. :victory:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Cool they made it. I'm not sure how well they will do being named after me in a DE army but hopefully they serve you well.


----------



## LostIsland (May 7, 2009)

Arbite: Your parcel just arrived today.
So stoked (happy) about the sorc, as it was one I'd put off buying since I signed up for this exchange.

The bits are great too, so I can now finish off the guys who're missing arms/weapons etc and finally be fully WYSIWYG

Cheers man


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Loki just shipped yours out should be there by tomorrow, that if is GW keeps up there end of the bargain


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sweet! Should give me plenty of time to paint it before I ship out (finally got my orders!). BTW, glad to see you had a safe trip.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah went the safer route. Hopefully it's still good


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

LostIsland said:


> Arbite: Your parcel just arrived today.
> So stoked (happy) about the sorc, as it was one I'd put off buying since I signed up for this exchange.
> 
> The bits are great too, so I can now finish off the guys who're missing arms/weapons etc and finally be fully WYSIWYG
> ...


Good to hear. I got the sorc and couldn't think of anything else. But everyone loves getting bitz (my friends hide their bitz boxes from me.)


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@Starbuck: Got the stuff today and all I can say is HOLY CRAP MAN! Ratlings, Steel Legion Commy, and a Techpriest Enginseer? You rock! Gonna be some fun painting (even though I've yet to paint a metal mini! lol) Thanks for the mini's! They'll fit in perfectly!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Hurray glad to hear it got there and you like the  yeah I saw the commie and I was just blown away by his badassery, ratlings are a fave of mine, and techpriest looked cool too haha.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

I had planned on getting some Ratlings to fit into my fluff that i'm going for (for the friendly fluffy games between me and my son). That commy did look badass though! Cant wait to paint him. Hadnt thought about using a techy but I am now! I'm positive he'll fit in here some where. Thanks again man!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Your gift is now on it's way Mr Ar Bite (as it should say on your package :biggrin.

Hope you like it.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool. Makes me sound like a pirate.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

talisapien said:


> *quietly weeps*


DOH! I mean talisapien! Sorry, I got the package from talisapien. Sorry about the brainfart.

My plans for the bloodletters? I'm going to convert up some bloodcrushers by putting these bad boys on Ork motorcycles. ^_^


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I may have fucked up a little Arbite- your package might be labelled as for Michael [my last name]...just a heads up for you not to discard any packages labelled as such.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok I am finally getting Zanrian gift sorted sorry about the lateness mate, its been busy these last two weeks and I carry on forgetting.

I have run into one problem I am trying to send out the gift using Dark Sphere (also tried wayland) and I am having problems with the address, it carries on telling me I have to put in a postal code. It seems your address does not have one so what should I do ? It wont let me leave it blank.

Edit: I did some google and I think I have sorted it. But will see what other people say before I send just in case.


----------



## Zanrian (May 31, 2010)

Talos said:


> Ok I am finally getting Zanrian gift sorted sorry about the lateness mate, its been busy these last two weeks and I carry on forgetting.
> 
> I have run into one problem I am trying to send out the gift using Dark Sphere (also tried wayland) and I am having problems with the address, it carries on telling me I have to put in a postal code. It seems your address does not have one so what should I do ? It wont let me leave it blank.
> 
> Edit: I did some google and I think I have sorted it. But will see what other people say before I send just in case.


No worries, mate. I've just returned home from over a week of LARP'ing, so I wasn't even home. I'll send you a PM with me address.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

HUGE thanks to mynameisgrax for the awesome razorback I just received! It's more than I could have asked for and will complement my razorwolves army very very well.

I love the feeling of coming home from a weekend away and finding a brand spankin new razorback sitting at home. I can't wait for the next time we have a miniature exchange because I am definitely in!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Got two finished (besides basing) mini's posted up in the painting area plus one I started that I'm just wicked proud of myself (yes, small accomplishments please me)! Am I the first to post mini's from the exchange?! If so, WOOOHOO! lol. Thanks again Starbuck, you rock man!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Sasha Nein said:


> HUGE thanks to mynameisgrax for the awesome razorback I just received! It's more than I could have asked for and will complement my razorwolves army very very well.


No problem. I'm really glad you like it. Good luck with the Space Wolves! I've recently started them myself. ^_^


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

you have something coming in your direction riddlebox i hope they arive in a good state
may they serve you well


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Alrighty folks this is the end of another great miniture exchange. Hopefully everyone got something good and hope you will join the Chirstmas Exchange.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Nothing yet, but havn't checked my PO box for the past few days.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I confirmed the purchase with Waylands on July 20th, it says on the site the models in question are in stock but when I just checked the order it said it was awaiting stock- so I suppose the models will be winging there way across the world as soon as Walyand get off their arses and send them.:ireful2:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Ok I rechecked my order again Arbite just to be sure it wasn't an error of payment on my part- nope apparently Wayland have a big backlog so they'll get round to dispatching the order when they can, but I've got the confirmation email stating that they've received payment so I'm scot free and all the frustration is yours now


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Sure thing, just shoot me a pm or something when it gets sent. Not to worried. :grin:


----------



## Riddlebox85 (Dec 12, 2009)

Received a sprue of daemonettes from cain the betrayer Friday... Thanks! Looking forward to assembling and painting them.


----------



## Zanrian (May 31, 2010)

Wee... Postman just delivered a sweet package from Talos.

Legion of the Damned are coming for you.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry it took so long, I forgot to check that it was in stock before I ordered it so had to wait a while for it to be sent out.
Glad you like, it took me ages to think of something to get you.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Just got the Cold One riders, thanks alot man. 
Now can run 'em in a unit of ten to mess things up.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

My pleasaure bucko, I saw you'd gotten 5 in your battalion box set so I thought another 5 would be useful (plus they are some of my favourite models produced by GW).


----------



## Zanrian (May 31, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> (plus they are some of my favourite models produced by GW).


They are really sweet. I use them to build Rough Riders for my IG-army. Dino Riders ftw. :biggrin:


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> My pleasaure bucko, I saw you'd gotten 5 in your battalion box set so I thought another 5 would be useful (plus they are some of my favourite models produced by GW).


I was actually tempted to grab another box, purely because they are so awesome to paint. 

Thanks again! k:


----------



## stormvermin123 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nah , Tau Empire all the way


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

X-Mas exchange thread now up sign up now for all the exchange fun.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=744097#post744097


----------

